# First Try @ a Wind Chime



## ME87 (Dec 2, 2012)

Made this for a white elephant party tonight for our local Model T Club. Came out o.k. considering when I woke up this morning, I had no idea what I was going to create. 







If I'd have had more time I would have done some creative finish or something on it.


----------



## Chris (Dec 2, 2012)

That is pretty neat. I would hang it.

I finally got to the fish you sent this morning. I wish you could see the finish in the pic, turned out pretty cool. 

View attachment IMG_20121202_105526.jpg


----------



## ME87 (Dec 2, 2012)

I forget the size of the hole for the eye, but you can order steel balls from McMaster Carr that fit really well and they add some more dimension to the piece. Just use some epoxy to hold it in.


----------



## Ecam (Dec 4, 2012)

That is really cool stuff!


----------



## Chris (Dec 4, 2012)

He needs to get his stuff online so we can buy it.


----------



## havasu (Dec 4, 2012)

He needs to start working on the 7 items I just ordered for Xmas!


----------



## Chris (Dec 4, 2012)

He needs to tell me what you ordered.


----------



## Chris (Dec 4, 2012)

Did I mention how awesome that fish is. I am trying to think of something to go with it.


----------



## ME87 (Dec 5, 2012)

Lol. I'm working on the stuff for the site. All orders are shipping pronto. Begin paint tomorrow evening.


----------



## havasu (Dec 5, 2012)

Excellent! There are some folks who are going to be pretty happy with their presents!


----------



## Otahyoni (Dec 7, 2012)

That fish is killer!


----------



## ME87 (Dec 9, 2012)

Magazine rack I did today for our bathroom. Even managed to match the oil brushed bronze decor that was already there pretty well.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Dec 9, 2012)

You have some awesome designs ME.


----------



## havasu (Dec 9, 2012)

I can see that as being a great seller on Glock Forum, with the other logo set into it.


----------



## ME87 (Dec 15, 2012)

Hmm finishing up a project for a another forum member.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Dec 15, 2012)

Sweet.....


----------



## havasu (Dec 15, 2012)

No....REALLY sweet!


----------



## ME87 (Dec 24, 2012)

Another wind chime I did last minute for the mother in law. 






and the blanks before paint


----------



## Chris (Dec 24, 2012)

Thats a neat toy you have there, what does one of those setups cost to buy?


----------



## havasu (Dec 25, 2012)

Check this out. What an awesome job! 

View attachment glock key racks.jpg


View attachment rack.jpg


----------



## ME87 (Dec 25, 2012)

Chris said:


> Thats a neat toy you have there, what does one of those setups cost to buy?



lol. 

If you're really interested I'd look into a Torchmate for home use

*TORCHMATE*

It's an investment, but if you so desire, you can make them pair for themselves. 

I've been using a 10 year old laser than we paid $150k for about 5 years ago so it's not practical unless you're running 10-12 hours shifts 5 days a week through it.

The press brake I bend stuff with was another 6 figure machine. 

You can get the demo version of the CAD software to play with for free for a trial period.

SolidWorks


Plasma won't give you the definition and resolution that laser does, but it does have it's benefits in other areas when doing art type stuff.


----------



## Chris (Dec 25, 2012)

I have a plasma, I was just curious, it's a neat toy to play with but at the cost i wil just buy another home.


----------



## ME87 (Dec 25, 2012)

Do you have a plasma table or just the plasma? The 2'X2' tables are very reasonably priced for what they are.

http://torchmate.com/products/torchmate_2x2/


----------



## Chris (Dec 26, 2012)

I just have the plasma, no table. That one would be nice. I didn't see a price, do you know what they go for?


----------



## ME87 (Dec 26, 2012)

http://www.trick-tools.com/Torchmate_2x2_CNC_Plasma_System_02_0001_000_4268#.UNtG8G_7J5I 

From there it looks like you'll need to provide a computer, torch holder. You likely already have a suitable plasma cutter and compressor, but you should look into make sure the plasma cutter is compatible.

and there is tons of info here about all of the torchmate stuff

http://www.pirate4x4.com/forum/125-torchmate-cnc-forum/


----------



## Chris (Dec 26, 2012)

Thanks for the info. Now how to get it past the other half.


----------

